# Epoch's paste protection collection



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Decided to put together my collection of paste protection products today for a pic before i thin it down a bit (sample pot size and development products are not shown  )










scary really,

Picking an outright favourite would be difficult as i have many favs for different reasons across many price brackets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Cant seem to see many swissvax........

(pm sent :thumb


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

thought i was bad for products :doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Clb Ltd said:


> thought i was bad for products :doublesho


You need to sort yer banner out mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Hair Bear said:


> You need to sort yer banner out mate


Whats wrong with it? (just nosey)


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Whats wrong with it? (just nosey)


Look closely........


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Cant seem to see many swissvax........
> 
> (pm sent :thumb


I have some BOS on loan from a kind DW'er at the mo (thought it rude to put it in the picture lol) and a sample of Devine what more could I need


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like you have got all the likely contenders there. You have a serious wax habit :thumb:

I was in a similar position about 18 months ago, before I had a serious rethink and sold about half of what I had.
Don't even think of totting up the cost - you will scare yourself silly


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Just looking at the amount of zymol you also have, just nosey.

I nearly had that amount (but cheaper) and managed to get it down to 20 :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Is that all Jon? I thought you had a lot more! :lol:

Good luck with the forthcoming sale, although I doubt you'll need it. :thumb:

What are you making space for? 

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Hair Bear said:


> Look closely........


I am, maybe its my poor screen on the pc, but........


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I am, maybe its my poor screen on the pc, but........


....all is not as it 'appears'


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

spec savers for me :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Is that all Jon? I thought you had a lot more! :lol:
> 
> Good luck with the forthcoming sale, although I doubt you'll need it. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Remember that's just paste protection products, my real fetish has been for paint cleaners & shampoo's :lol:

Space for, now that would be telling :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic collection. Nice to see someone else with all 8 original waxes in glass jars too


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Remember that's just paste protection products, my real fetish has been for paint cleaners & shampoo's :lol:


Only joking! I can't begin to imagine the size of your total collection when everything is included! :doublesho



Epoch said:


> Space for, now that would be telling :thumb:


:lol: That's what I expected! 

Alan W


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice epoch!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

*Appearance*


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

a few quids there :thumb:

ive got mine down to 3 now i think, vintage, onyx and WAX


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell, I too have just thinned down to collinite, onyx and glasur. Although I am thinking of selling onyx as I don't use it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Hair Bear said:


> ....all is not as it 'appears'


its APPEARANCE


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhh, i didnt have sigs on my user cp :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The wife must think that those companies are very generous with those free samples :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You're a bad man Jon :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

My missus would cut my balls off if I built up a collection like that! I imagine picking an LSP towards the end of a detail is difficult 

I couldn't help but notice that you've got two tubs of supernatural?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that you've got two tubs of supernatural?


V1 and V2.01 and a plastic jar of V2.0 :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> The wife must think that those companies are very generous with those free samples :lol:


Mrs E's shoe and handbag collection is even more impressive :lol:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Epoch said:


> V1 and V2.01 and a plastic jar of V2.0 :thumb:


I see a machine applicator 'stick' of SN as well.

This cant be healthy, four pots of SN.....i think Dodo will be waiting for a LONG time before whey get your wooden pots back for a refill! 

How many cars do you think you could wax before running out of current supplies? 1000 maybe? Almost one a week for the next 20years :doublesho

OOooh just noticed the Vintage in the background too - very nice!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning collection.

Nice thing to have!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I like

Just noticed the Competzioione there Jon kinda stands out


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> I like
> 
> Just noticed the Competzioione there Jon kinda stands out


It's a real beauty to be honest, very different in application to all but the Blackfire, but leaves a really nice finish


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

2 wooden pots on SN!? Why? Are they both differentr (version 1 and version 2)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Page 3 mat.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What are your top 5 from those pictured Jon?

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My Top 5 of what I've tried and in no particular order

*Rubbish Boys Original* - Superb depth without flake mask on metallics and, like a classic car, handled sympathetically really makes you smile.

*Dodo Juice Supernatural* (Crunchy V2.0 for me) - A pleasure to use, great allround performance and great value

*Migliore Competizione* - Very different in application and a lovely glow like finish (thick looking if you like)

*FK1000p* - A bright finish that lasts really well plus for that money you can put up with a white residue on your trim

*Zymol Vintage* - Z Concours looks on steroids and water sheeting a duck would be proud of. Silly price if you live outside the states though

but there are so many more that are genuinely cracking products (Victoria Concours, Smart Wax Concours Canauba, GC 50/50 etc)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like me, Jon wins a surprising amount of competitions :lol:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> like me, Jon wins a surprising amount of competitions :lol:


Must be a DW thing, one of my recent prizes was a TW Steel watch. Perhaps we could set up a 'fake' competition thread for when we want to buy something to show SWMBOs 

Nice wax collection Epoch :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I rather like the sound of that lol

Not sure it would work in pratice though


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

john m8 you are a legend, and it is good that you have faced your demons lol, the 2 TT,s are in a comp at awesome GTI on Sunday, so not only in a show and shine, but a husband and wife grudge match :devil::devil::devil:.. god i hope the wifes car dose not beat me.....she will go ...on & on & on & on


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jon great collection .


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> john m8 you are a legend, and it is good that you have faced your demons lol, the 2 TT,s are in a comp at awesome GTI on Sunday, so not only in a show and shine, but a husband and wife grudge match :devil::devil::devil:.. god i hope the wifes car dose not beat me.....she will go ...on & on & on & on


Best of luck Syd, i suppose seeing as you'll have prepared them both you can't loose really


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> john m8 you are a legend, and it is good that you have faced your demons lol, the 2 TT,s are in a comp at awesome GTI on Sunday, so not only in a show and shine, but a husband and wife grudge match :devil::devil::devil:.. god i hope the wifes car dose not beat me.....she will go ...on & on & on & on


A small finger print smudge somewhere should sort that out :devil:. Best of luck and as Jon has said you'll be a winner anyway as you've prepared them both :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Certainly a lot there... I've been thinning down on products as well as late, just keeping a hold of what I really rate, it is quite scary how much you collect over time.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Decided to put together my collection of paste protection products today for a pic before i thin it down a bit (sample pot size and development products are not shown  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the one in the glass tube at the back on the left hand side?


----------



## asik-banget (Jul 2, 2010)

waow, nice collection.
btw do you like SN/CG5050 very much?
coz i saw 2 pot of that each product.

also i o ask, is dodo juice product taste dry? make not slick in application time?
thx


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

asik-banget said:


> waow, nice collection.
> btw do you like SN/CG5050 very much?
> coz i saw 2 pot of that each product.
> 
> ...


Different variations 5050 v1 & 2 and same with the duplicated Dodo's

not sure on the last question?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Storry said:


> What's the one in the glass tube at the back on the left hand side?


The large plastic block is Zymol Vintage :thumb:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Epoch said:


> The large plastic block is Zymol Vintage :thumb:


You obviously take your detailing seriously to have Zymol Vintage in your collection.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm gutted I missed out on the Glasur when it was for sale...I would like to try some of that....Heard some really good things....


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark_H said:


> I'm gutted I missed out on the Glasur when it was for sale...I would like to try some of that....Heard some really good things....


sorry  had a quick play with it today and im really liking it so far.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> sorry  had a quick play with it today and im really liking it so far.


Fair play......Just heard good things but I can't afford a new pot.....


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark_H said:


> Fair play......Just heard good things but I can't afford a new pot.....


you had a look in the samples section mate, somone in there was doing quarter pots for £30 iirc.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> you had a look in the samples section mate, somone in there was doing quarter pots for £30 iirc.


Yes, all gone......I'll keep an eye open...Might sell my supernatural and some other bits to get a new one...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Having all that would be like being a kid in a candy store.
It gets to a head scratching point with only 8 waxes let alone that lot


----------



## asik-banget (Jul 2, 2010)

wow, you have great collection dude.
btw do you have zymol ebony/glasur?
which do you like?


----------

